# Bay foals - question



## Equilove (Feb 21, 2011)

A typical bay foal has cream colored lower legs, not the black points (which appear later) - but this mule foal has VERY black points, and is obviously still very young ... what is this called? I know he's probably not bay, maybe sooty buckskin?


----------



## crimson88 (Aug 29, 2009)

Mahgony (sp) bay or black bay??
I had a grulla mini mule born once, and he had the blackest legs ever, just like your guy. I think it's a mule thing.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

that is for horse babies, i think mule babies bring in whole different rules to the ball game. but gosh! he's gorgeous!


----------



## LuvMyPerlinoQH (Jun 21, 2011)

My Miranda her mama is a bay mare and the dad was a typical grey donkey Miranda looks bay to me her legs are the cream color but has some of the primitive barred markings she is in the process of shedding her foal coat I am thinking she is a brown but not sure if the mule muzzle is supposed to have the mealy shade. 

This is the most recent picture of her.







This next picture she is just a week old you can see the markings on her legs do you think they will stay?


----------



## DejaVu (Jul 6, 2011)

I don't know anything about mules.... But is it possible, they could lighten up to white perhaps??? I know markings don't really do that, but maybe they'll lighten? If that's the dam he's standing next to, with her white legs, it wouldn't surprise me, if his legs were the same..


----------



## crimson88 (Aug 29, 2009)

American Donkey and Mule Society

I found this on google, It's very descripitive but would help if they had pictures. Reading through the description, it pretty much sounds like bay. 

Near the bottom they do say that foal colors can be very different from their adult/summer coat. So maybe his legs could have a chance of lightening up to how most bay's look?


----------



## candandy49 (Jan 16, 2011)

That mule baby is definitely going to turn into a grey. Look at his eyes and note the white/grey hairs all around his eyes. For the time being at his young age he would be considered a bay. Rarely if ever, but on occasion a mule displays white markings of any sort. Grey and Bay are the norm. I have lived in the "heart" of Mule Country all my life and never saw anything to contradict my observations.


----------



## LuvMyPerlinoQH (Jun 21, 2011)

My mule has no white hairs she has a mealy brown color
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GoWithTheFlow (Mar 9, 2011)

The first mule foal will not grey out . It will most likely be a shade of bay . See the light colored places ; the mouth , the belly/chest area ,and eyes are just light points . They get them from the donkey side .


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm thinking maybe gray as well. Gray foals are born alot with very dark legs and grey around the eyes so I think you mule will gray out possibly if not then I'd say its a lil bay mule.


----------



## atomic (Aug 15, 2011)

I'd have to side with the idea of grey. Unless it is a deception of the photo it already appears he is getting a dark spot on his left shoulder/wither area. Admittedly I know nothing about mules, but a horse born an adult color like that will always grey.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

What color is the mules sire that will tell us if he has a possibility of being gray.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

